# Car Insurance - Toronto Ontario



## cbennett (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi

Has any one else on here got past the stupidly insurance policy restrictions in Ontario?

I want to purchase a car and insure it, but none of the agents I can find will honor my 5 year max no claims bonus.... insurance for a 10 year old ford focus for example is $8000 a year! - double the value of the car!

Heck its cheaper to rent a car for the year I think...

Any one got some advice here, or am I doomed to use public transport?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cbennett said:


> Hi
> 
> Has any one else on here got past the stupidly insurance policy restrictions in Ontario?
> 
> ...


Auto insurance is a big concern/complaint by UK Expats. Try the following company. I have read from others that they quote much more acceptable rates and do take into account your UK No-Claims record.
Johnson Inc. - Auto Insurance

For the benefit of other posters here we would be interested to learn if your quote from Johnsons was an improvement.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Auto insurance is a big concern/complaint by UK Expats. Try the following company. I have read from others that they quote much more acceptable rates and do take into account your UK No-Claims record.
> Johnson Inc. - Auto Insurance
> 
> For the benefit of other posters here we would be interested to learn if your quote from Johnsons was an improvement.


I insure all my vehicles with Johnsons and they are very competitive, they even let me use my UK motorcycle no clamims.

i would recommend them.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Nobody took my >20 years of claim free driving. Some even refused to give me a quote at all! But State Farm was ok.
I pay little bit less than $3,500/6 months for a 2005 All Wheel drive Chevrolet Equinox. So your 8,000 is really very very expensive!!!


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

You will need to provide letters from the insurance company as the proof of NCB is not sufficient, all of the ex-pats in my office are insured via Johnson. If you want to message me offline I will give you a contact number.


----------



## cbennett (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I have only been driving since 2004 (so 6 and a bit years if my math is right) with 5 years no claims...
Being 28 obviously makes the quote much higher...
and living closer to down town Toronto even worse...

I called Johnson Inc but they gave me a big fat NO when it came to a discount.

Keep the suggestions coming please folks!

Thanks


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

cbennett said:


> Well I have only been driving since 2004 (so 6 and a bit years if my math is right) with 5 years no claims...
> Being 28 obviously makes the quote much higher...
> and living closer to down town Toronto even worse...
> 
> ...


Did you speak to the Johnson Supervisor in Orillia? if you can't produce documentation then there will be a problem. I live near downtown Toronto, and my monthly payment is low. If you bundle with your house insurance helps as well.


----------



## cbennett (Sep 14, 2010)

Lindavid6 said:


> Did you speak to the Johnson Supervisor in Orillia? if you can't produce documentation then there will be a problem. I live near downtown Toronto, and my monthly payment is low. If you bundle with your house insurance helps as well.


Nope- one in Toronto... Cant find the number as I don't have an orrilia post code... can you please give me the supervisor's name and telephone number please?

Thanks


----------



## cbennett (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Guys

Ok it seems I had some luck! yeah! 

Got a buddy who knows the industry well - she gave me this info...

Call a broker who deals with "intact"
explain the info to them and send them all your no claims certificates. 
The broker then needs to send (email/fax) these to intact head quarters where they will then honor your driving history...

There is a catch however... You can only transfer a maximum of 3 years... Still it got me around a 45% discount.... but $4800 a year is way too high! Im going to use the service from AutoShare for now as they list you as a named driver, thus counts towards driving history in Canada.

Just my luck for living in Toronto - the most expensive city out there! HA

Chris


----------



## ImissbritishTV (May 12, 2011)

Lindavid6 said:


> Did you speak to the Johnson Supervisor in Orillia? if you can't produce documentation then there will be a problem. I live near downtown Toronto, and my monthly payment is low. If you bundle with your house insurance helps as well.


Hi there, I would be interested in a number and a name I can contact for the Johnson Ins. Co. I have read this thread with great interest as am having the same problem as everyone else. Sick of walking everywhere now though (and public transport is laughable compared to what I'm used to in Britain). Shopping for a family of 5 with no car is NO FUN!!
Funnily enough, have been to Orillia in a hire car...

Please help!


----------



## hughm (May 13, 2011)

I have a suggestion for you.

I needed to also buy a car and get tenants insurance for our house. 

My insurance broker told me that INTACT insurance would be good, not because they were the cheapest for house insurance, but because if I also put my car insurance with them they would give me a 3* rating. This means they essentially accepted 3 yrs NCB coming from Ireland. I needed proof of my driving record from the Licensing authority but I got insured on a VOLVO XC90 3.0L fully comp for $159pm or just around $2000 per yr. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ImissbritishTV (May 12, 2011)

Thanks HughM,

I have found an INTACT broker here in Whitby and am off to see what they can do for me. Thankyou for the tip, I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## hughm (May 13, 2011)

my pleasure


----------



## Malcolm Went (Feb 22, 2012)

*Useful Tip*

I've found that since there are close to a million different insurance companies, (and I don't think I am exaggerating that much), the best option to get the most competitive rate is to use one of the comparing sites. There are a bunch and typically those which give you an instant rate aren't very accurate, but there are many which just spread your info to different agents and brokers and have them give you a call with your best shot. 

I'd suggest Topquote.ca or one of the similar sites to it save yourself some time and comparison shop without wanting to rip off your ears explaining the same details multiple times.

Zoom zoom lane:


----------



## cmckee1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was just wondering how "ImissBritishTV" got on with the Intact insurance broker??


----------



## dave10walmer (Nov 29, 2012)

*toronto car insurance*

car insurance rates in toronto are extremely high. Most companies don't recognize driving experience outside of Canada, and you pay through the nose. But after I was insured a couple of years in Toronto, I got a really good rate from DMW insurance in Toronto. Otherwise, you have to rent a car, or take the bus. Part of the fun of moving to toronto.


----------



## hares (Dec 27, 2012)

If it helps I use Buckley's Insurance. I used to have Johnson but after a couple of years where they increased I switched to buckley's and so far so good.


----------



## CanuckGirl (Dec 17, 2012)

If it makes you newbies feel any better, I went to Ontario for a year and despite a perfect driving record for years in BC I would not get any discount towards car insurance in Ontario. It is not just those coming from other countries that pay through the nose.


----------



## dave10walmer (Nov 29, 2012)

*toronto car insurance*

To get the best prices, you unfortunatley need to be insured for a few years in North America. I got insured with DMW Insurance in Toronto after a few years, and the rate was reasonable


----------



## Scm_101 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just got a quote from Johnson.ca and saved $1500 on my renewal by taking my UK driving/insurance history into consideration. They were v helpful. Still twice as much as I was paying in the UK, but can't complain about that. Thanks for the tip.


Statefarm : $7200/year
TD : $3500/year
Johnson : $2000/year

Based on 1 year Canadian driving license and 25+ years UK driving licesnse.


----------

